# Silver Arowana cracked eyes



## Silver Aro (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh My Lord!! I've just returned home from a week and a half of vacation in Alaska, and both my Silver Arowanas are showing cloudy eyes. I had pristine water when I left, but after comming back, my fish had clouded eyes. I immediatly did a 50% water change the following day. Then proceeded to another 25% the day after. Its now day 4 and I've kept up with the daily water changes. I added some aquarium salt and has stopped the medications. The eyes are alot more clear now, you cant tell that it had cloudy eyes.

:shock: But! there was something left from that. The eyes on the fish appear cracked. as if a small rock had made a small radial crack on a piece of glass. Im worried, because it had been swelling...now that the cloudy ness is gone. The crack on both eyes are visible. Will they dissapear?
While This only happened on the bigger arowana, the smaller one is more or less fine. While I was away, I had my cousin take care of it. but I doubt that he had done any proper water changes.....hm.

They can see food and everything fine, but I don't know how that crack got there.

Has anyone gotten that before? 
my bigger one is about 18" and the smaller one is about 14"


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Very well could be a plethera of maladies. I would keep doing water changes, adding salt medicinally, keeping an eye (no pun intended) on the general overall health of the fish. Frequentwater changes are a good idea, too.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

ewww what like splitting the yolk on a fried egg?


----------



## Silver Aro (Jul 31, 2007)

no, not like that, thats nasty. Imagine it more like.....imagine a small glass marble. it had been dropped hard on the floor that the spot tangent to the impact created a crack, not a crack that ran thru the center of the marble, but a crach that is radial outwards and on the surface only.


----------



## Silver Aro (Jul 31, 2007)

alright, i think.......that the eyes are getting smaller. that is whats causing the cracks on the surface. they are actually wrinkles...i think, because the eyes were bigger before. they streched, not its shrinking, and not swelling as much, so I assume that the cornia is shrinking too......that would explain the wrinkles on the surface. I hope it dissapears soon, because its kinda scary....


----------



## Silver Aro (Jul 31, 2007)

*Awesome*

Alright! both aros living happy! Awesome, more frequent water changes solved the problem, I know its been a while, but just in case any of u are wondering, they both lived great, no eye problems wat so ever. Thanks everyone for helping out.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

That's wonderful!:welldone:


----------

